# Barn find B.F. Goodrich Challenger



## Slick4d4d (Sep 21, 2017)

Found out in PA, and it appears to have been painted to match the barn it was found in! I figured I would share it with you. It's a great ride and if anyone has any information on this bike it would be cool to hear.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 21, 2017)

Looks like a 60's Murray.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 21, 2017)

Yeppers, Murray for sure. Maybe early 60's and a serial will tell all.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 23, 2017)

LOVE IT!

The barns of PA have coughed up some of the nicest vintage bikes ever!

Looks like you scored!


----------



## Evodog (Dec 13, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> LOVE IT!
> 
> The barns of PA have coughed up some of the nicest vintage bikes ever!
> 
> Looks like you scored!





 54 or 61 bf Goodrich challenger


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 13, 2017)

Evodog said:


> [ 54 or 61 bf Goodrich challenger




Definitely not a 1954 model.


----------

